# Bilstein B14 Coilover (Initial Observations/Install/Feelings)



## SneakerFix (Jul 28, 2013)

Let the springs set before adjusting once more


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

SneakerFix said:


> Let the springs set before adjusting once more


Will do, I should have been more clear about readjusting the ride height, my plan was to readjust the ride height if the car doesn't settle any further after a week of driving. 

Do you think a week of driving (for me is about 300 miles) isn't enough time to allow the springs to settle?


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

There wasn't much settling when I installed mine. Have about 5k miles on the kit. You get used to the rougher ride after a couple hundred miles, just keep your head off the headrest otherwise you quickly remember how rough the ride is. Overall in pleased with the bilstein kit. Once the winter is over I plan on dropping my front a little more but all in all its a decent set up


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 170-3tree (Nov 4, 2014)

After you get your fought height chosen take it to someone that can corner balance and have it loaded for your average travel load this will make it ride and handle best. Glad to hear that someone got something of good quality. I'm torn between these and st by kW.


----------



## Cass23VSU4 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hey Rockhead, thanks for the write up on these. I have the B14's as well...Unfortunately, I have to wait a bit for time and funds for the install and alignment. 

Since your in my neck of the woods so to speak, try dialing up BEHE Performance in Beltsville, MD 20705; 301-595-3280. They do outstanding work and are VERY familiar with GM vehicles. Their alignment is a flat rate $160. You may have to take the day off though since their hours are 8am-5:30pm, Mon-Fri.


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

My car didn't need an alignment after. Your toe shouldn't change much, and camber isn't adjustable. Checked after the install and it was so close to perfect it wasn't worth the price of an alignment. Install is also super easy. Got it done by myself in about 2 hours. Check out the diy front alignment how to thread of you wanna save money on the alignment 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

mdubord1024 said:


> My car didn't need an alignment after. Your toe shouldn't change much, and camber isn't adjustable. Checked after the install and it was so close to perfect it wasn't worth the price of an alignment. Install is also super easy. Got it done by myself in about 2 hours. Check out the diy front alignment how to thread of you wanna save money on the alignment


How far did you bring your car down? From what I read about 2" is where the camber comes into play. Also I am thoroughly impressed it only took you 2 hours. It took me about 7 hours, one because I thought I had all the tools I needed and had to make 2 trips to Home Depot and two I had to be super organized during the install. I changed them in a parking spot in my apartment complex with car parked on both sides of me and plus I had to be very discrete about working on my car. As the the apartment complex has a very strict policy about not working on cars in the parking garage. With all that said I still think it would have taken me 4+ hours.



Cass23VSU4 said:


> Hey Rockhead, thanks for the write up on these. I have the B14's as well...Unfortunately, I have to wait a bit for time and funds for the install and alignment.
> 
> Since your in my neck of the woods so to speak, try dialing up BEHE Performance in Beltsville, MD 20705; 301-595-3280. They do outstanding work and are VERY familiar with GM vehicles. Their alignment is a flat rate $160. You may have to take the day off though since their hours are 8am-5:30pm, Mon-Fri.


Thanks for the tip I have a local garage that would have done the alignment, but the said they wouldn't feel comfortable taking the car any lower. I want to bring the front down about another 1/2" and it looks like those are the guys to do it. I'll have to give them a buzz.

This is how the car sits now


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Can't remember the measurement off hand but the rear was tucking at first, now I have about a third- 1/2 of an inch gap, front is about 3/4-1 inch gap. I had a garage with jack stands and air tools to assist in the install. Made things much quicker lol


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

My new phone doesn't have any pics of my car as it sits but I will take one and post here. I plan on dropping the front more when the winter lets up, the front end already pushes enough snow around


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## mickeysawh (Feb 21, 2015)

Hey guys I'm looking to buy coilovers but I can't find any. I want to find ones that I can just install and with out needing extra parts


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

That's pretty much all of them. Ksport and bilstein are probably the most commonly used ones. I found my bilstein's online for about $700+ shipping. It took a couple weeks to get them as I think they had to come from Germany 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

mickeysawh said:


> Hey guys I'm looking to buy coilovers but I can't find any. I want to find ones that I can just install and with out needing extra parts


The Bilstein kit was plug and play. No extra parts required. Be sure you own a 7 mm hexhead and big torx heads. I picked my Bilstein from Bad News Racing. Delivery was about 2 weeks.

2011+ Chevrolet Cruze Bilstein B14 Suspension Kit


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

give it a good month, i had springs in the past settle 3 months down the road lol


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

any time the center of gravity is altered its always good to get it realigned..... i hate it when im holding my wheel straight and the car is slightly turning to the left/ right lol, my pet peeve!


mdubord1024 said:


> My car didn't need an alignment after. Your toe shouldn't change much, and camber isn't adjustable. Checked after the install and it was so close to perfect it wasn't worth the price of an alignment. Install is also super easy. Got it done by myself in about 2 hours. Check out the diy front alignment how to thread of you wanna save money on the alignment
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Most people I've seen review coilovers on the Cruze claim the ride is pretty good. Is the B14 kit harsher riding than others? Sounds like you guys are saying it's pretty stiff.

The only experience I have with Bilstein was riding in a Corvette with their shocks, and it rode like a skateboard, i.e. like it had no suspension at all, rough as heck.


----------



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

It's rough but not intolerable for me. Passengers in the backseat however have complained that it's a ride from **** 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah, it is definitely rougher going over bumps and on crappy roads, but on average roads its pretty smooth. Where I really feel the stiffness is going over speed bumps, even at low speeds it feels like I pulled a Dukes of Hazard jump. The only thing that would make the speed bumps bearable would be if I had the Dukes of Hazard horn.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

LOL, stop you guys are killing me :th_SmlyROFL::th_SmlyROFL:....im going to take a picture underneath my front and side bumpers and im 100% sure some other cruzetalk members will agree. Coilovers always feel a bit harsh but you cant really complain. shock has less room to move i just love have they handle / hold in corners. Its 100% not a racecar but it feels really nice in this little 1.4. I was suppose to winter drive my cruze and ended up storing it haha, shes too nice plus shes American made.... ill beat the japs ha ha.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Any of you guys with the B14's plan to be at the Lordstown Meet this year? I'd like to ride in one before comiting.


----------



## Davep (Apr 14, 2014)

A real concern to fellow Canucks (not to mention our Rust Belt USA brethren), is the salt and road crap in the winter. The strut threads choke up with crap, and corrode. The seat collars seize. The coilovers will have a short life span as a result.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Davep said:


> A real concern to fellow Canucks (not to mention our Rust Belt USA brethren), is the salt and road crap in the winter. The strut threads choke up with crap, and corrode. The seat collars seize. The coilovers will have a short life span as a result.


I have heard of this, hopefully the solution I came up with will extend the life of the coilovers. Since I also live in a state where copious amounts of salt is used on the roads, I wash my car every 3 weeks or so. Each time I wash my car, I am going to spray the threads down with some WD40. I put an initial coat on the threads when I installed the coilovers. I just washed my last friday and gave them quick spray after washing. From the quick inspection after washing they looked relatively clean, with no signs of corrosion, and no excessive dirt/grit/salt build up on the threads or locking collars.


----------



## oldskool (Mar 8, 2013)

Thank you for the writing this review. I'm also highly interested in the B14 set up. How is it settling in?


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

oldskool said:


> Thank you for the writing this review. I'm also highly interested in the B14 set up. How is it settling in?


They feel great. I think they are still settling. I haven't measured the ride height lately, but they look to have come down a bit more since the last time I measured the height. The initial install brought the car down about 2.5 cm and the last time I measured the ride height (about 2 weeks ago) the car came down another 1.0 cm.

Overall the car feels very stable in the turns and the ride comfort is pretty good too. It is a little louder in the cab, but nothing the radio can't handle. I would recommend the Bilstein coliovers.

Picture 1: Day of the install







Picture 2: One week of driving and new wheels







Picture 3: Three weeks of driving







Picture 4: Four weeks of driving (today)


----------



## Hood Star (Sep 24, 2014)

I hear b12 is out now 46-188779 if my memory n serves me correct


----------



## Diesel14 (Sep 25, 2013)

Let me make a suggestion to you...DON'T use WD40 for your threads. It stays wet, what its designed to do, and with that it will collect dust and dirt and make mud. You should always use a Dry Lubricant Spray, It won't make mud with dust and dirt. I suggest you never use a spray lube with an oil base on anything like Throttle linkages, suspension components, etc. (Reply #22)


----------



## Jfisher (Apr 21, 2013)

Rockhead said:


> They feel great. I think they are still settling. I haven't measured the ride height lately, but they look to have come down a bit more since the last time I measured the height. The initial install brought the car down about 2.5 cm and the last time I measured the ride height (about 2 weeks ago) the car came down another 1.0 cm.
> 
> Overall the car feels very stable in the turns and the ride comfort is pretty good too. It is a little louder in the cab, but nothing the radio can't handle. I would recommend the Bilstein coliovers.
> 
> ...


How much lower could you go if you wanted? I'm debating if I should get these coilovers or spend less and get the CXRacing off ebay.


----------



## Rockhead (Jul 10, 2014)

Jfisher said:


> How much lower could you go if you wanted? I'm debating if I should get these coilovers or spend less and get the CXRacing off ebay.



I'd have to go measure what I have left on the body, but this picture shows whats left. It looks like there's 3/4" to 1" of adjustment left.














All things considered these were not that expensive. I got them off of Bad News Racing. Plus they are Bilstein and you definitely get what you pay for, I think I paid about $718 and shipping was free.


----------

